# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  where to buy cheap cardinal tetra?

## Cardinal Tetra

i plan to get 10 cardinals for my 2ft tank and duno where to find cheap cardinals at $1. all the LFS i know sell each at $1.50
i know gan has cheap cardinals, but its too far from here.  :Sad:

----------


## DIA

Try AMK Ave10. It was $8 for 10.

----------


## eprouve

Yah, I saw that too... the one at AMK163 is quite cheap too.

----------


## peterkoh

Hi guys ... can supply more info like the block and if possible unit # at AMK ? Thanks.

----------


## hugo

you can also try pasir ris LFS at pasir ris farmway 2 it is at block 7 right opposite erickson petfarm. right at the back where they have planted tanks and ponds.
 :Wink:

----------


## msmurf

go gan. $30 for 50

----------


## coryfav

msmurf, gan's too far from him. (and many of us too!)  :Smile:  

how about petmart or ben/tiongbahru? i think petmart's a little more $, not sure of the quality though. anyone knows how much ben's pricetag?

my own cardinals were from petmart, but that's more than a year back.  :Wink:  

good luck!

----------


## peterkoh

depend on season i guess. bought a few from petmart recently at $1 each and they were really tiny. soon they died in my tank as they were too scared to feed with bigger fish around. i notice cardinal found at other lfs like tiong bahru around the same time were also very small.

i just need 5 large ones or so to join my existing 7 in my 2 foot tank.

anyone knows where in AMK the previous threads mentioned ??

Thks.

----------


## coryfav

personally, unless they're very healthy-looking, i'll go for 'size' instead of 'price'. for example, i'll pay 70cents for a big neon tetra instead of 20cents for a small and possibly not as hardy one.

----------


## zulnaldo

try the pasir ris farm as mentioned above.
bought 10 last weekend at $1 each.
got the medium-sized ones.


anyone seen the rocket fish! beauuutiful, never seen b4!
anyone care to enlighten more on this fish?

----------


## kunner

Hi all saw the JE LSF also have cardinal $30 for 50pcs. A.... for the location....I think coryfav know the address rigth???

----------


## coryfav

JE? kunner, you mean JE217A, the new pleco hunt? the 24hr paradize for jurong &amp;amp; clementi's sleepless fishkeepers?

[ :Grin: ] cos i know JE has a new LFS recently, the one with puppies, with lizards-on-the-ceiling-at-the-entrance. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## kunner

Yeah that's the one!!! I just visit them last weekend and saw there r a few of cardinal pack of 50 selling 30 buck and there's serveral pack of &amp;quot;helicopter&amp;quot; pleco (dono what's the L no.) this guy is a great algea eater and very cheap (14 bucks). I brought one home liao[ :Grin: ]. I intend to get 2 more for my 2ft planted. :Evil:

----------

